# Anyone use Berkley Powerbait still?



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gdayy all,

Was just wondering because i have been using just gulps does anyone use powerbait still? and do they still sell it?

Sometimes the gulps annoy me because of how they dry out easy and the scent goes everywhere....

Anyone use them now? and would anyone suggest their favourite sort for estury catch?

Thanks Dane :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Often!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i use powerbait because i don't like using the other bait berkley sells :lol: unless it is in the 6" camo worm variety


----------



## Flop (May 7, 2009)

amart all sports usually have a small range of them. i picked up a pack of 18 3 inch ghost minnows for $4 the other day


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> Yep - still use them. Mainly pumpkinseed minnows. Mostly get them from Compleat Angler but not as common as they used to be.


Compleat angler whats that? how would i get some?

Thanks Dane


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

man most tackle shops should still have powerbait. the 3" bass minnows are good in watermelon pearl and pumpkin seed. get on it


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

and the 2" grubs 
i use powerbait often


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Powerbaits probably make up 80% of my plastics, as they consistently catch fish for me.

Best colours we fond are watermelon pearl, ginger beer and black/silver in 3-4in stickbaits.


----------



## CamFish (Jul 25, 2009)

my fav plastic for snapper ....very very fine lure


----------



## M477viking (Jul 5, 2008)

If nothing else is working, you can never go past power baits. they consistently catch me flatties and bream, and i much prefer the plastic in the power baits to the gulps, as it seems to have a better action when you are working them. Favourite colours are Pearl Watermelon, Clear, Pumpkin seed and the fluro yellow one (not sure what its called) when you are in realllyyy murky water.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

The powerbait hasn't moved on, just the fisho's. They're still as productive as ever!


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for all that.. 

Just wondering does anyone know any to recomend for bream/flathead??

Thankss Dane :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

In estuaries the Galaxia Green and Casper Clear coloured 3" minnows and 4" walleye minnows are really top fish takers. Flicked through the water erratically looks 100% like the semi-clear prawns that live in those systems. Flathead, bream, jew and grunters are very common takers of these baits. In coastal areas the same colours are killers on tailor and salmon esp in the surf.

Jack.


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I have gone off gulp, sick of it going off etc, gone back to powerbait, atomic and sqidgee. I found an old shrivelled up gulp bait the other day, stuck it in a glass of water, 2 days later good as new. I also dont like the fact that I can have it on a rod ready to go in the yak and an hour later it has dried up a bit and does not swim as well.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

SQUIDGIES are the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

love the powerbaits, hate the gulps


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have all of the above in my kit but hate stuff that goes of before you get to use it. I also object to smelly like stinky prawns when I've been using lures. Only Gulp I have has been gifted to me.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Love the power baits favourites are the 4inch smelt and glow minows with some x factor/ultrabite for some smell.

Cheers Micka


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

3inch power minnow for me in grey ghost has worked a treat for me (land based anyway). Wears well & has worked in all sorts of conditions especially with a darter style jig head.
Second choice would be a squidgy fish or wriggler in black/gold or gary glitter
Good luck mate


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

4 inch watermelon power minnows all the way!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Today I got a 2.5kg snap on a 4" pumpkiseed - Haven't used a powerbait in ages but your post got me to break one out for the first time this year. Good call - Thanks ;-)


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Love em.
Many a lizard have come undone to a 4 inch jerk bait in pearl watermelon.
Caught my PB flathead of 84 cm on one.  
They are still my go -to lure , I've also caught snapper and sweetlip on them.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice thanks for the replys guys.,

Anyone got any favourites for bream & whiting.

Dane


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pumkinseed minnows for me too, the snaps love em'.

I dont like Gulp (for reasons already mentioned) but if my catch rate drops anymore ill give anything a go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Still throw the odd one around now and then, but mostly use gulp 3" minnow in watermelon pearl. They look so much like mullet fingerling, everything smashes them.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Powerbait kicks GULP ass. Vastly better tail action, more durable, and less appetising to toadies and jackets. A 3" power minnow in pearl/watermelon or pearl/olive will catch you just about every (lure eating) fish that swims.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks heaps for all the info guys..
 
Nice photos there squidder seems like that isnt a bad plastic. Do you know where i could get some?

Thanks Dane


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

BCF have a reasonable range I think (worth looking in any tackle shop though), or there are many sources online: http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... uct_id=638

It's worth remembering that the power minnow used to be called the bass minnow, and still goes by that name in some places (like the link above).


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks heaps Dane :lol:


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you think it may be a tad big for a bream the powerminnow 3''? 

lol Thanks Dane :lol:


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

no way


----------



## yacker (Aug 28, 2009)

mtfisho said:


> SQUIDGIES are the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If i had to take just one plastic to a desert island?

Squidgy - Gary glitter 75mm, They catch everything!!


----------

